# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Citations] Sagesse du jour

## hegros

Bien le bonsoir  vous,

Je vous invite  travers ce post  mettre votre pense ou votre sagesse du jour qu'elle provienne de vous ou de quelqu'un d'autre. Si vous pouvez mettre l'auteur c'est mieux sinon tans pis.

J'ouvre le bal avec celle-ci que je trouve trs belle




> "Sois vrai envers toi-mme, et comme la nuit vient aprs le jour, tu ne pourras tre faux avec autrui..."
> 
> Shakespeare



A vos claviers   :;):

----------


## fayred

Bonsoir,
Pour moi ce sera un message d'espoir :



```
Un jour, le monde du partage devra remplacer le partage du monde...
```

----------


## hegros

> Le mariage est comme un mirage dans le dsert: Palais, dattiers, chameaux... Mais soudain tout disparat et il ne reste que le chameau






> Plus nous nous levons, plus nous paraissons petits  ceux qui ne savent pas voler.





> La vraie tragdie de la vie, c'est qu'on devient vieux trop tt et sage trop tard

----------


## granquet

> ne JAMAIS tre plus bourr qu'une fille ...


je dis a ... je dis rien ...

----------


## hegros

> Le silence est la soeur de la connaissance
> proverbe kabyle





> Qui veut faire quelque chose trouve un moyen, qui ne veut rien faire trouve une excuse





> Ne fais jamais rien dans la colre : hisserais-tu les voiles dans la tempte

----------


## Sachiel31

> Il est difficile d'attraper un chat noir dans une pice sombre, surtout lorsqu'il n'y est pas.





> Les seuls beaux yeux sont ceux qui vous regardent avec tendresse.





> Le sclrat a ses vertus, comme l'honnte homme a ses faiblesses.

----------


## hegros

> Le silence est une sagesse mais rares sont ceux qui le pratiquent





> Si la parole est en Argent le silence est en Or





> Ma langue est un lion, si je le libre, il me dvorera

----------


## hegros

> Bonsoir,
> Pour moi ce sera un message d'espoir :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Un jour, le monde du partage devra remplacer le partage du monde...
> ```


Trs joli, merci.  ::):

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

> Qui ne rote ni ne pete est vou  l'explosion.


...
ok
 ::dehors:: 

Bon avant de sortir, une petite que j'aime particulierement et qui sied tout  fait  ce forum !



> Posseder un savoir enorme est une chose mais
> celui  qui il manque les moyens de le partager est d'autant plus pauvre
> et celui  qui il en manque l'envie est d'autant plus c...

----------


## hegros

> Les Hommes ont march sur la Lune, il est temps qu'ils apprennent  marcher sur la Terre"





> L'oeil adverse n'est pas dupe malgr son silence..





> je suis la pour toi tant que ca peut te faire du bien , mais ne me demande pas de te suivre vers un chemin qui m'loignerai du mien

----------


## hegros

> je sais que je ne sais rien
> Socrate






> La terre est la mre de tous les peuples et tous les peuples devraient avoir des droits gaux sur elle.






> Si vous tes constamment ferm, vous ne pouvez rien recevoir.
> Si vous tes constamment ouvert, vous ne pouvez rien retenir de ce que vous avez reu.
> Vous devez tre comme les ailes d'un oiseau : ouvrez et fermez, ouvrez et fermez... avec une souplesse parfaite.





sans commentaire...

----------


## Siguillaume

Ma signature

----------


## hegros

> Qui ment doit avoir une bonne mmoire


 ::salut::

----------


## Rakken

En parlant de signature, un peu au dessus j'ai vu 



> "A vaincre sans pril on triomphe sans gloire."


J'aurai personnellement une lgre variante a proposer : 



> "A vaincre sans pril, on triomphe quand mme."


Et sinon, une trs connue d'Issac Asimov, mais si souvent vrifie :



> "La violence est le refuge de l'incomptence"

----------


## hegros

Une variante de ta dernire




> La violence est le langage des faibles


 ::salut::

----------


## Siguillaume

> L'humanit pose toujours les problmes dont elle a la solution





> L'ami du singe ne craint pour accrocher son habit au sommet d'un arbre

----------


## Siguillaume

> La vie d'un homme ne dpend pas de ses biens ft-il dans l'abondance

----------


## hegros

> Il faut 2 ans pour apprendre  parler et toute une vie pour apprendre  se taire

----------


## Siguillaume

> Le prix de la connaissance, c'est l'ignorance

----------


## r0d

Celle-ci a t prononce en 1968 par un politicien, alors rvolutionnaire, et dont je terrai le nom.



> Au plus le singe monte haut dans l'arbre, au plus on y voit le c*l.


Celle-ci est connue mais je l'adore



> Lorsque tu souhaites la mort de quelqu'un, assied-toi au bord de la rivire et tu verras son cadavre passer.


(cite de mmoire, donc certainement avec des erreurs).

----------


## hegros

> "Quand nous saurons une bonne fois d'o nous venons et o nous allons, nous pourrons savoir o nous en sommes "
> 
> Pierre Dac

----------


## nolofinwe

allez une petite  :;):  :




> La distinction entre le vrai et le faux s'applique aux ides, non aux sentiments. Un sentiment peut tre superficiel, il ne sera jamais menteur.


Arthur Koestler

une autre ? bon si vous insistez  ::aie:: 




> Soit A un succs dans la vie. Alors A = x + y + z, o x = travailler, y = s'amuser, z = se taire.


Albert Einstein

j'aime bien celle ci aussi  ::aie:: 




> Si vous avez un peu de patience, vous dcouvrirez qu'on peut utiliser les immenses ressources du Web pour perdre son temps avec une efficacit que vous n'aviez jamais os imaginer.


Dave Barry

allez , une petite derniere pour la route  ::aie:: 




> Plus un ordinateur possde de RAM, plus vite il peut gnrer un message d'erreur.


Dave Barry

j'ai pas pu rsister a vous mettre celle la  ::yaisse2:: 




> Une station de mtro c'est un endroit o les mtros s'arrtent, une station de taxis, c'est un endroit o les taxis s'arrtent ; sur mon bureau j'ai une station de travail...


Anonyme

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Dans le jor de celle d'Einstein




> Y=AX^2+BX+C





> Oh encore une parabole ...

----------


## nolofinwe

> Dans le jor de celle d'Einstein


pas mal  ::king::

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Ouais c'est un cousin  moi qui l'a invent ^^

----------


## nolofinwe

allez encore une autre :




> Ordinateur : moyen conu pour acclrer et automatiser les erreurs.


aussi celle la :



> Des millions de gens ont vu tomber une pomme, Newton est le seul qui se soit demand pourquoi.


Bernard Baruch

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

> Ordinateur : Objet tres sophistiqu auquel on fait porter une house la nuit pour la poussiere (si si dans les anne 80 ce se faisait) et le chapeau le jour pour les conneries !

----------


## nolofinwe

il y a celle la aussi :




> La vrit de demain se nourrit de l'erreur d'hier.


Antoine de Saint-Exupry

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

> L'art de la citation est l'art de ceux qui n'ont rien d'intelligent  dire


                        -Voltaire-

----------


## nolofinwe

je confirme.. c'est pour ca que j'ai toujours 15 000 citations d'avances  ::aie:: 
d'ailleurs, en parlant de citation :




> *Les filles sont irrelles, elles se promnent comme des anges sur l'arc-en-ciel de nos rves.	
> *


Frdric Beigbeder

et un petit proverbe arabe pour finir  :;): 



> *Le soupir d'une jolie fille s'entend de plus loin que le rugissement du lion.*

----------


## hegros

une spciale pour sarko  ::mrgreen:: 




> Quand on est jeune on gaspille sa sant pour pargner de largent ; quand on est vieux on dpense son argent pargner pour essayer de retrouver sa sant.

----------


## Mdinoc

Et quand on gaspille de l'argent qu'on n'a pas pargn, on se retrouve  La Sant ?  :;):

----------


## hegros

Une petite variante




> Travailler plus pour payer plus d'impts


 ::aie::

----------


## hegros

Booonsoir Sunchaser,

A ce que je vois tu es un coriace  ::king:: 

Une spciale pour toi  :;): 





> Mieux vaut mourir incompris que passer sa vie a s'expliquer.
> 
> William Shakespeare

----------


## hegros

hum...Je ne tenterais pas le diable mais...qui ne tente rien n'a rien......non ca ne vaut pas le coup tout compte fait je ne suis pas sr qu'ils apprcient les comiques. ::kill::

----------


## Sunchaser

Allez hop!

Une petite phrase, que j'estime sage de bien couter (mais on peut ne pas tre d'accord), qui me viens d'un de mes anciens DRH -> personne que j'estime beaucoup (du moins pour ses qualits pro) bien qu'il ... m'ait licenci  !  ::aie:: 
(m'enfin c'tait aussi voulu des deux parties ...)




> Plus haut vous grimpez dans la hirarchie, 
> Plus prt vous tes de la porte de sortie.


Et en plus, il faisait des rimes ...

----------


## smashy

la revolution c'est un tour complet sur soi, et a la fin, on retourne au point de depart ...

----------


## Sachiel31

Une tite premire :


```

```

Dans un style diffrent :


```

```

 ::aie::

----------


## hegros

Ami du soir bonsoir




> Ce corps est semblable  un instrument de musique.
> 
> Ce que vous y entendrez dpend de la manire dont vous jouez.

----------


## Astartee

> te d'abord la poutre de ton oeil, et alors tu verras clair pour ter la paille de l'oeil de ton frre.
> MATTHIEU 7, 5

----------


## Siguillaume

Ah ouais! ::mouarf:: 
J'en rajoute



> La poule qui conduit ses poussins n'enjambe pas  pas le feu.





> La bouche qui a gout le miel ne saurait crach sur la ruche


Proverbes ivoiriens

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

tu fais allusion  cette personne ? http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance...umour-noir_fun

----------


## fenkys

Mis dans la bouche d'un de mes personnages dans un jeu de role online. Pour ceux qui connaissent : le Nouveau Monde, le personnage tant Calen, une bibliothcaire aveugle.




> Bien plus que l'or le diamant ou l'argent
> La connaissance est le bien le plus prcieux.
> Tout individu  le droit de l'acqurir.
> Tous ont le devoir de la transmettre.

----------


## Biosox

Moi j'aime beaucoup celle-la:

*proverbe chien:*



> Si a se mange pas,
> Si a se baise pas,
> Pisse dessus


 ::aie::

----------


## hegros

> Si les chemins de nos vrits ne se croisent pas, c'est que toi et moi, nous ne prenons pas la mme direction.






> Il est bon d'tre habile, non de le paraitre






> Il est sage parfois d'avoir l'air d'un imbcile






> Sois savant mais laisse toi prendre pour un ignorant






> La charit du sage le pousse parfois a tre mu, fch, rjoui, pour ne pas blesser son entourage par la froideur et la lucidit de sa vrai nature






> Le travail de la pense ressemble au forage d'un puits ; l'eau est trouble d'abord, puis elle se clarifie. "
> Proverbe Chinois






> Ne te hte pas, ne te torture pas lesprit, tu nes ici-bas que pour une courte visite. Noublie pas de tarrter pour respirer les fleurs."

----------


## sidahmed

> Science sans conscience n'est que ruine de l'me.





> L'homme est sage tant qu'il cherche la sagesse,
> Mais ds qu'il croit l'avoir trouve : il perd la tte.

----------


## hegros

> "Vive la Rplubique, Adieu l'Afrique...je fermeeeeeeuh la boutique! "

----------


## hegros

> Ne cherchez pas le bonheur faites le

----------


## hegros

dsol d'tre approximatif



> Si quelqu'un vient  toi avec un oeil crev et te demande de juger son diffrend alors attends car il se peut que son adversaire vienne avec les 2 yeux crevs

----------


## hegros

> Personne ne peut traverser une rivire sans se mouiller

----------


## hegros

> L'os dit: je suis dur et le chien rpond: j'ai le temps.

----------


## Siguillaume

Bonjour, voil un bien super fil qu'on ne doit pas laisser tomber :;): .
Alors j'en donne une:



> La beaut rside dans l'oeil de celui qui regarde

----------


## Lyche

> Quand l'envie de travailler te prend, Assied toi, attend qu'elle passe

----------


## Siguillaume

> Quand l'envie de travailler te prend, Assied toi, attend qu'elle passe


Ben dis donc Lyche, o l'as-tu tir celle l ::lol::

----------


## Lyche

Une copine de lyce qui me la sortait souvent !

----------


## Siguillaume

> Une copine de lyce qui me la sortait souvent !


Ah le lyce! On s'en re-souviendras ::lol::

----------


## Rakken

Cette phrase je la connaissait en tant que blague/proverbe corse.

----------


## Maxoo

> Cette phrase je la connaissait en tant que blague/proverbe corse.


Exactement  :;):

----------


## DonKnacki

> je suis la pour toi tant que ca peut te faire du bien , mais ne me demande pas de te suivre vers un chemin qui m'loignerai du mien


Par le mme "auteur" : voir ma signature  ::):

----------


## DonKnacki

je viens de lire cette citation dans la signature d'un membre :



> Heureux est l'tudiant, qui comme la rivire, peut suivre son cours sans sortir de son lit...

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

```

```

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Proverbes africains

----------


## funfox

```
pour toute erreur informatique deux erreurs humaines sont imputables, dont la deuxime tant d'imputer l'erreur  l'informatique.
```



```
ne jamais, JAMAIS rparer quelque chose qui marche
```



```
celui qui regarde le ciel du fond d'un puit le verra tout petit!
```

et surtout :


```
si tu n'as pas ce que tu aimes, aime ce que tu as
```

----------


## Drost

Citation 

```
Les attentats je les prfrent  la pudeur et les bombes sexuelles !
```

 ::yaisse2::

----------


## Monstros Velu

> Ne remet jamais  demain ce que tu peux remettre au surlendemain


Qui va souvent avec :




> Je manque de motivation jusqu' ce que je manque de temps

----------


## comtois

Celle ci



> ```
> 
> ```


me fait penser  celle l




> Dieu navait fait que leau, mais lhomme a fait le vin.
> Victor Hugo

----------


## Olivier.p

> *Bulgare je crois*
> Si la pierre tombe sur l'oeuf, malheur  l'oeuf
> Si l'oeuf tombe sur la pierre, malheur  l'oeuf

----------


## Qwert

> Modification le vendredi, reste tard la nuit

----------


## Saten

> Si sur la cage d'un lphant tu vois crit "buffle", n'en crois pas tes yeux.

----------


## Christophe P.

> Un accus est cuit quand son avocat n'est pas cru.


Pierre Dac

----------


## Bubu017

> Si nous avons chacun un objet et que nous les changeons, nous avons chacun un objet. Si nous avons chacun une ide et que nous les changeons, nous avons chacun deux ides.

----------


## cladsam

> Pter tous les jours, c'est deja une vie rgulire.

----------


## kdmbella

juste pour partager 2 citations de Benjamin Franklin que j'aime bien : 




> Trois personnes peuvent garder un secret  si deux d'entre elles sont mortes.  :Benjamin Franklin
> 
> L'humanit se divise en trois catgories : ceux qui ne peuvent pas bouger, ceux qui peuvent bouger, et ceux qui bougent  : Benjamin Franklin

----------


## RomainVALERI

Allez va c'est mon tour je ne m'y tais pas encore coll  ::mrgreen:: 




> "Le ralisme, c'est la bonne conscience des salauds."





> "Les mains qui aident sont plus sacres que les lvres qui prient."





> "Refais tes choix."





> "Paressons en toutes choses, hormis en aimant et en buvant, hormis en paressant."


* (Dan Simmons)

----------


## Ivelios

> "Boire fait ressortir mon cot fminin... je parle pour ne rien dire et je conduis moins bien!"


 ::dehors::

----------


## nonolagalinette

Bon je vais y aller de ma ( relative ) sagesse alors : 




> L'art de la guerre, c'est celui d'tre lche tout en faisant passer a auprs de ses hommes pour du courage.





> La pire chose qui puisse arriver  un homme, c'est de ne pas avoir l'occasion de se comporter comme un salaud.


J'ai pas dis non plus qu'il faillait le faire  ::aie:: 




> Quand on est  court d'arguments pour mentir sur ses vritables intentions, on fait appel  des publicitaires.

----------


## Bubu017

Une petite que je viens jsute de lire par hasard : 



> Des gens rcriminent sur leur poqueSi lon pouvait les ramener  lpoque de leurs parents, est-ce quils ne rcrimineraient pas aussi ? Le pass, dont tu crois que ctait le bon temps, nest bon que parce que ce nest pas le tien.


 (de Saint Augsutin mort en 430)

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Une petite que je viens jsute de lire par hasard : _[Des gens rcriminent sur leur poqueSi lon pouvait les ramener  lpoque de leurs parents, est-ce quils ne rcrimineraient pas aussi ? Le pass, dont tu crois que ctait le bon temps, nest bon que parce que ce nest pas le tien.]_
>  (de Saint Augsutin mort en 430)


Attention cependant  ::): 

Cette observation trs juste sur la tendance irrationnelle (car permanente et indpendante du contexte)  trouver qu"avant c'tait mieux" ne doit surtout pas nous faire tomber dans l'une de ces deux conclusions fausses :

>>> DONC tout est toujours pareil, toutes les poques se valent (oui, oui, c'est sr  ::aie:: )

OU celle-ci, aussi rpandue :

>>> DONC "demain sera toujours meilleur qu'hier" et toute argumentation prsentant positivement un fait ou une situation du pass ou prsentant ngativement un fait moderne sont forcment la marque du passisme, de la ringardise et du conservatisme.  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

(exemple : "vous tes contre le nuclaire ? vous voulez revenir  la bougie, c'est a ?"  ::boulet:: )

----------


## pioule

Une qui m'a toujours fait rire (mais qui doit certainement tre dans le post ci-dessus sur les proverbes africains, je ne peux pas voir au boulot)




> Qui avale une noix de coco fait confiance  son anus.

----------


## Bubu017

> Attention cependant 
> 
> Cette observation trs juste sur la tendance irrationnelle (car permanente et indpendante du contexte)  trouver qu"avant c'tait mieux" ne doit surtout pas nous faire tomber dans l'une de ces deux conclusions fausses :
> 
> >>> DONC tout est toujours pareil, toutes les poques se valent (oui, oui, c'est sr )
> 
> OU celle-ci, aussi rpandue :
> 
> >>> DONC "demain sera toujours meilleur qu'hier" et toute argumentation prsentant positivement un fait ou une situation du pass ou prsentant ngativement un fait moderne sont forcment la marque du passisme, de la ringardise et du conservatisme. 
> ...


elle m'a fait "marrer" parce qu'on dcouvre que mme  cette poque on parlait du bon vieux temps, un peu comme "l'herbe est toujours plus verte chez le voisin".

----------


## hegros

> En vrit le chemin importe peu, la volont d'arriver suffit  tout





> Ce qu'on appelle raison de vivre est en mme temps une excellente raison de mourir.
> [ Albert Camus ] - L'homme rvolt





> La pauvret des biens est facile  gurir, la pauvret de l'me, impossible.
> [ Michel de Montaigne ]





> C'est une belle harmonie quand le dire et le faire vont ensemble.
> [ Michel de Montaigne ]





> La clart est la politesse de lhomme de lettres.
> [ Jules Renard ] - Extrait de son Journal





> Plus on prends de la hauteur et plus on voit loin

----------


## hegros

> "La diffrence entre les Blancs et les Indiens,
> c'est que les Blancs pensent que la Nature leur appartient,
> tandis que les Indiens pensent que c'est eux
> qui appartiennent  la Nature."
> 
> Indien Inconnu





> "Tel se croit le matre des autres qui ne laisse pas d'tre plus esclave qu'eux"
> 
> JJ Rousseau in le contrat social.





> Le lion se bat un seul jour et le chien une anne"

----------


## makn0

> La gravit est le bonheur des imbciles


 Montsquieu

----------


## Delphi-ne

> La rsistance d'une chane est gale  celle de son maillon le plus faible





> Ce sont parfois les petits lits qui font les grandes matresses

----------


## Katyucha

> Seul, on est rien. Alors restons lis !

----------


## r0d

Je viens de lire a, sur un forum; j'aime bien:



> On dit souvent quune religion est une secte qui a russit.
> Il en va de mme entre la mafia et ltat.

----------


## lper

Toujours autant anarchiste r0d  :;):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Toujours autant anarchiste r0d


peut tre mais il a raison...

----------


## r0d

Rosa Luxembourg (1871 - 1919):



> Le pouvoir rend fou.





> Toujours autant anarchiste r0d


Moi?  ::roll:: 
 :;):

----------


## RomainVALERI

Il y a des citations qu'on aime bien parce qu'elles sont comme une grande claque : claire, directe, et intense. Mais d'autres nous laissent une drle d'impression et c'est difficile de savoir quoi en penser.

Une dans ce genre l, de Victor Hugo :



> _Aimer, c'est la moiti de croire._


 :8O:  ...  ::?:

----------


## ternel

J'ai quelques maximes en rserves:



> S'il n'y a pas de solution, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problme.


Une qui vient de Boileau:



> Ce qui se conoit bien se modlise clairement, et le code pour l'crire vient facilement.





> Il n'y a pas plus sotte question que celle qu'on ne pose pas.





> Si tu ne peux expliquer ce que tu as fais, c'tait une erreur.


Qui en programmant devient 


> Si tu ne peux expliquer ce que tu as cod, c'est que tu l'as mal conu.

----------


## r0d

> Les machines ne sont rien d'autre que des outils multi-lments qui accroissent le taux de rendement. L'homme est un animal fabricant d'outils. L'histoire de l'humanit, c'est l'histoire des outils devenant machines, de plus en plus volumineuses et efficaces. Si on rejette la mcanique, on rejette en mme temps une des caractristiques essentielles de l'humanit.





> Est-ce que les androdes rvent de moutons lectroniques?

----------


## dragonno

On dit qu'il n'y a pas de problmes sans une solution, malheureusement on ne peut pas dire cela  une personne dont la maladie est ingurissable.

----------


## Jipt

> On dit qu'il n'y a pas de problmes sans une solution, malheureusement on ne peut pas dire cela  une personne dont la maladie est ingurissable.


D'un autre ct, si tu rflchis bien et si tu regardes les choses en toute lucidit, la vie est une maladie ingurissable, hein...

----------


## Christophe P.

> D'un autre ct, si tu rflchis bien et si tu regardes les choses en toute lucidit, la vie est une maladie ingurissable, hein...


On peut mme dire que la vie est une maladie mortelle sexuellement transmissible (Woody Allen).

----------


## dragonno

N'importe quoi, la vie est une maladie maintenant  :8O:

----------


## GPPro

> N'importe quoi, la vie est une maladie maintenant


Vive le premier degr !!!

----------


## dragonno

Salut GPPRO  :;): 

bha y a le premier degr qui se voit bien et celui qui est vraiment absent et je ne vois pas o est le premier degr ici, vu qu'on est dans un sujet srieux.
Peut-tre que tu vois le premier degr trop facilement et n'importe o aussi, parce que quand une chose n'est pas un minimum visible on peut dire ce qu'on veut en prtextant que c'est du premier degr, tu crois pas ?
Surtout que la phrase est explicite :



> si tu rflchis bien et si tu regardes les choses en toute lucidit,


Bon on va pas en faire un dbat, c'est pas l'endroit, mais je rpond  ta remarque.

----------


## r0d

Pour bien commencer la journe:




> On reconnat le rouquin aux cheveux du pre et le requin aux dents de la mre.


Bon ce n'est pas vraiment une "sagesse du jour", mais a fait toujours plaisir  ::): 
Et surtout, je ne vois pas comment on pourrait troller sur celle-l  :;):

----------


## GPPro

> Pour bien commencer la journe:
> 
> 
> 
> Bon ce n'est pas vraiment une "sagesse du jour", mais a fait toujours plaisir 
> Et surtout, je ne vois pas comment on pourrait troller sur celle-l


Grand fan de Desproges, je ne connaissais pas celle-l !

----------


## r0d

Il me semble que j'ai un petit problme d'affichage sur dvp ce matin:


 ::mrgreen:: 

Bon ok c'est trs con mais a m'a bien fait marrer  ::oops::

----------


## dragonno

lol, j'avais pas compris pourquoi tu recitais tous les posts jusqu' ce que je vois les avatars que tu as plac  :;): 
 ::ccool:: 

Il nous manque, Desproge en ce moment... !

----------


## r0d

> Le nationalisme est une maladie infantile. C'est la rougeole de l'humanit.

----------


## r0d

> Une chose nest pas juste parce quelle est loi ; mais elle doit tre loi parce quelle est juste.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour  tous

Moi j'aime Monseigneur de Montaigne...C'est un vrai sage qui a du frequente les  sarrasins c'estui-la ..... 

Celle-la concernant notre court passage dans ce bas monde: 



> La mort est bien le bout, non pas le but de la vie ; la vie doit tre pour elle-mme son but, son dessein.


Quant  ceux  qui s' inqietent de la mort prochaine:


```

```

et ceux qui veulent vivre ferait bien de suivre ce conseil avise:


```

```

Ah cette chienne de vie :


```

```

bonne soiree.............

----------


## dragonno

J'avoue que j'ai pas trs bien compris le premier :/
(il y a une faute d'orthographe ?)




> Moi j'aime Monseigneur de Montaigne...C'est un vrai sage qui a du frequente les sarrasins c'estui-la .....


Les sarrasins n'taient pas les seuls  avoir un peu de sagesse dans le monde...

L'expression "chienne de vie" je ne crois pas qu'elle soit juste, en plus dire cette phrase, c'est ne pas respecter la vie...

----------


## r0d

> Vie de chien
> Chien de combat

----------


## dragonno

ouais... On reconnat bien l un certain Rod  :;): 
Pas du tout contradicteur quoi...
Mais bon, pour tre srieux, je dirais q'une vie de chien ce n'est pas une chienne de vie hein^^
Dans le premier cas, c'est juste un constat de la vie d'un chien et dans l'autre cas c'est une comparaison/insulte de notre vie, de la vie tout court,  une vie de chien.

Tiens j'en profite pour crire une parole de Franklin (personnage historique mais je ne sais pas lequel, trouv sur le net)



> On ne vit pas de ce qu'on mange, mais on vit seulement 
> de ce que l'on digre. Principe vrai pour le corps comme 
> pour l'esprit.


EDIT :
Des citations en veux-tu en voil :
http://projetvenus.fr.gd/Citations.htm



> En politique, rien n'arrive par accident. Si quelque chose se produit, vous pouvez parier que cela a t planifi de cette faon.
> 
> Franklin Delano Roosevelt (1882-1945), 32e prsident amricain


EDIT :
Tiens, je viens de voir la citation sur le net :
"Dans le monde des aveugles le borgne est roi"

Et dans des crits religieux Satan est dcrit comme le borgne justement.

----------


## Katyucha

> Matriel inconnu, touche  ton cul

----------


## dragonno

Salut katyucha  :;): 
C'est une citation qui signifie quelque chose ou c'est juste une rime ?

----------


## Katyucha

> Salut katyucha 
> C'est une citation qui signifie quelque chose ou c'est juste une rime ?


bah .... Si tu connais pas, tu touches pas  ::):  Citation d'un de mes chefs  ::):

----------


## dragonno

Salut Katyucha  :;): 
Ah je vois, c'est pas une sagesse mais une citation du genre mise en garde  :;): 
OK

----------


## r0d

> Qui veut tre riche ne sera pas bon ; qui veut tre bon ne sera pas riche.

----------


## Katyucha

> Salut Katyucha 
> Ah je vois, c'est pas une sagesse mais une citation du genre mise en garde 
> OK


Et pourquoi ca ne serait pas une sagesse ?

----------


## dragonno

> Et pourquoi ca ne serait pas une sagesse ?


Disons que le rapport entre "matriel inconnu" et "touche  ton cul" n'est comprhensible que si tu fais rfrence  ton patron, on ne peut pas faire le lien sous d'autres contextes, alors qu'une citation on en voit le sens mme si tu ne parles pas de ton patron, en plus ce n'est valable qu'avec ton patron et non les autres patrons.

Devant ton patron, il est plus sage en effet de ne pas toucher  du matos que tu ne connais pas, sinon "pan-pan cucul", mais ce n'est applicable que devant lui, pas dans une optique gnrale telle que le font les sagesses comme "l'union c'est la force" etc...

Par contre c'est en effet une citation, de ton patron, et qui ne concerne que lui.

Pour avoir un effet gnral et ressembler  une sagesse il faut tendre la menace de cette citation, comme dans :
"Matriel inconnu, attention  ton cul"
a s'en approche, a ne fait plus rfrence  une seule personne pour en comprendre le sens.

----------

